# Escaped Alain.



## Kannagi (Jun 18, 2011)

As you remember my lutino cockatiel named Alain, I was at University and received news about my mother that Alain escaped out the house, it is her fault, she admits it. i told her to clip the cockatiel wings, to NEVER let a cockatiel outside even with clipped wings, to watch for possible window opening, especially near summer. And she was overconfident, and there it happened.... Alain flew away about 6 hours ago, while at University. It is night 11h30. Despite the anger and denial phase I am going through, my 7 friends came despite the late time to do a quick perimeter search. Even of we are at disadvantage, I don't want to lose hope... Sorry for the rush typing I am unstable atm. I will keep you update, I will search all night, until morning..


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Im so very sorry to hear this!!!!  Im hoping for the best!!!!!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry...put ads up around your neighborhood and online.


----------



## Kannagi (Jun 18, 2011)

I am tromatized atm, i see more cats than normal around my sector at night and my heart skip went i went into my wide backyard and hear this... meaty sound... like if a cat was eating something.... omg... I am not ready for this... i am a terrible owner... I need... iono... I want to talk with people... and share this... huge pression that is currently hurting me..


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Deep breaths...its summer, there are lots of animals out. If he stayed up high like most tiels do, they would've had to climb a tree to get to him. He might still be safe up in a tree. Can one of your friends check out the sound so you don't have to look?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Report it here: Reuniting Lost & Found Birds/Parrots - 911ParrotAlert and check this out too: Tips

I hope you get Alain back, please don't give up though.







We had one of our Cockatiels go missing for 3 days and we have a lot of stray cats and dogs around here.


----------



## Kannagi (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello everyone, I'm much more calm now, my friends and I have searched for about... 4 hours now, 2 hours after sunrise; no result. We're already post up flyer. We will continue to search.


----------



## Kannagi (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you for your support . I appreciate it in times like these.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh no! I'm so sorry, I hope you get Alain back soon!


----------



## Kannagi (Jun 18, 2011)

I've talked with my neighborhood and my friends did the same with theirs. I've also informed the pet store's owner where I saw Alain. She was devastated, wanting to help, she asked me if I wanted another cockatiel of my choice, she wouldn't charge anything and would give supplies with it; in hope to raise my mood.


----------



## Kannagi (Jun 18, 2011)

Great news, Alain has been found and recovered, and brought home thanks to the help of many friend that made this miracle possible.

I will update them on what happened!

I am indescribably happy T___T!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I hope you find Alain.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Kannagi said:


> Great news, Alain has been found and recovered, and brought home.
> 
> I will update them on what happened!
> 
> I am indescribably happy T___T!


Okay yay! Where did you find her?


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow Congratulations! I wish all lost birds could be reunited with their owners. I lost my Ruby back in 2002 and I still miss her. My first handfed baby. Oh well. Congrats again and post details soon


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Congratulations! I can't wait to hear how it happened. This is great news, and I'm so very happy she was found!!!!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats! Now get some rest.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

YAY! So glad you found Alain!


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

YAY!!!! I could feel your pain through the words you typed and am so glad you have your tiel back!!!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

woohoooo!!!!!:clap: Im so happy for you!!!!! Losing one of my birds is like my worst nightmare, but I love when these things end happily!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Congrats glad you found him


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So glad you found Alain,that's a wonderful ending.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Awesome news! So glad you got Alain back


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Fantastic news!!







This why you DON'T give up hope!! I am so glad you have Alain back.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I hope you don't mind, I have moved your thread from the Rainbow Bridge section, to the Cockatiel Talk section.


----------



## Herbie's Mum (Apr 30, 2012)

Great News about Alain! So glad you got him back. 
My old Tiel Herbie helped in a cockatiel rescue a few years back. Here is a little snippet of the rescue:- We could hear a Tiel in some big old Oaks trees near where we live, and we thought oh no someone has lost a Tiel, so it was a warm day and we put Herbie in in his cage outside in the garden. Herbie called to the other tiel and then the lost tiel swooped low over the garden a few times until he landed on the washing line! I rushed outside and this tiel just hopped onto my finger and I put him in the cage with Herbie. Herbie didn't mind at all. 
We put some adverts up to try and find his owner, but no one came forward. But a lady who had lost a lutino tiel said she would take him if the real owner didn't find him. So thats what happened. A happy ending after all for this tiel too!


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

So happy to read these happy endings! Congrats, I can only image the fear you were going through!


----------



## Kannagi (Jun 18, 2011)

*Update*

Hey everyone, my deepest apologies for the super late update about when we found our dear Alain, my final exam week was near by and I had to prepare for it, now that I've passed with high hopes those subjects I fear, I can have all the time to update you guys!

A week has passed since that event, many of my friends that knew and played with Alain decided to help me to find her. It was around 9:30AM; 16 hours after she went missing that, that one of my friends located her and called everyone. When we arrived, we all saw Alain on top of a quite tall tree, walking side to side on a tree branch, looking at us like if nothing happened. It was then that I called out her name and she chipped and dove toward my shoulder. Everyone was so glad we got her back, I give my thanks to everyone by preparing a big brunch for them since they all help me throughout the night, and without giving up! We later had a vet check for Alain and she was totally fine.


----------

